# help posting picks



## trappertommy (Jan 21, 2011)

i cant get a picture to load on here . it says the administrator has to enable this or something.. do i have to be a senior member or something .. what am i doing wrong .. i can shoot the pc if it helps


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

trappertommy said:


> i cant get a picture to load on here . it says the administrator has to enable this or something.. do i have to be a senior member or something .. what am i doing wrong .. i can shoot the pc if it helps


I don't know if you read on the predator forum at the top it tells you how to upload photos, when you take them from your camera and put them in a folder on your computer, follow the instructions and it should be good, I can't get any to go on the gallery site right now, so they may be having some work being done on it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

http://www.predatortalk.com/about-site/131-how-upload-photos-your-posts.html Click on this link Tommy, It's really easy.


----------



## trappertommy (Jan 21, 2011)

thanks guys ile give it a try


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Tommy,

I have tried to load them many differant ways and I have yet to have it happen. I get a message about size being too large ? Tried decreasing the size and still same thing.

Several of the other guys have no problem....so I guess it is just me.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Let someone know if you have trouble. There are people much more computer savy than I on this site.


----------

